# Oklahoma furmeets?



## sheba_angel (Sep 24, 2011)

i'm in newcatsle oklahoma and was wondering if there are any upcoming furmeets?
i dont have a drivers license yet so the farthest my parents are willing to drive is about 1hour.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

There is Oklacon in Watonga and Wild Nights in Bandit's Cave State Park, and south of the border, there is a convention in Dallas.


----------



## sheba_angel (Sep 25, 2011)

cool ^_^
i knew about oklacon but not the other 2.
thanks


----------

